# Custom Surf Rod



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello gentlemen, I am in the market for a custom surf rod. I would prefer a one piece about 11' footer. What I want to know is a general idea of what characteristics I need to look for. What type of blank, handle, wrapping, etc. What are the advantages/disadavantages, what would work well for my application(Gulf coast surf fishing, preferably shark), and what general advice do y'all have for me?

Any input/help would be greatly appreciated!

-M. Fisherman


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

First of all you want a blank that is designed to throw the weight (weight of lead plus bait), then the line weight or strength ( 40-50 lb. etc.) that you will be using. I prefer a split grip made with eva or hypolon. As far as guides, on a surf rod I prefer triple wrapped guides-an underwrap and double over wrap on the guides. For a blank I would most likely go with one of the FTU blanks. I have seen them in action and was really pleased with their performance. Or you could go to FTU and buy one ready made for less than $100. I would not build one for less than $300. Too much work involved. And that would be a plain rod with no crosswraps, weaves, etc.


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

I'll have to go back to ftu to check that out, this is all great information to have. Let me ask this, what would the price difference and disadvantage be for getting a two piece made? I feel like supporting a local business and wouldn't mind having something unique to boot if it's not unreasonable.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I would certainly go to FTU and see for yourself what is available there. Two piece blanks are easier to transport but are usually more expensive. Some folds wouldn't have one due to the fact that they may come apart while casting or fighting a fish. I have not had that problem and prefer a two piece rod. If FTU doesn't have the blank that you need, check out Utmost Enterprises. They sell a two piece 11'6" blank for $183 (MRSP). They would probably give you a discount.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

as for blanks your going to be pretty limited unless you order, then order several , because freight is brutal


have built with gater, harrington, sabre and the allstar surf blanks

prefer to flop the reel seat to uplocking and move the seat area up to 34" from the butt end, it gives you more snap in your cast.

might look into cork tape for a really big blank, it doesn't take up so much grip area. it is tough to work with and best to go ahead and glue it, the sticky back never holds.

fugi bulg style guides and bult tip. full length under-wrap and overwraps w D thread

take your time spineing the blank and put spine on topside of rod buildup.

mark the spine in several places and glue the reel seat , grips and butt, mount a reel after the glue sets overnight

run the guides on the line and hot melt on a tip

tape the guides as you load the rod to stay off the blank

have seen that the blanks nee to be at least 8oz casting load rating, you can cut the tips back to get a stiffer blank 11'6" to 11" and so on.

highly recc. you talk to folks that have done the build with the actual blank you are considering..........

gimble butt is up to you, never saw a need for it , so always went with long cap


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks CO for the advice and help, that's a lot of information to take in and visualize lol. I definitely like the idea of cutting an 11'6" down to 11' for stiffer action. I need to go do some more research and funnel some more money into this!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Have you Thought about Breakaway Rods or Ocean Master? I know itâ€™s not 100% custom but they are really good.
http://www.breakawayusa.com/
http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Ocean-Master-2011-Surf-Rods-Casting/product/38525/


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

I've got a 13" one piece fenwick blank that u would love to death! I'd take 200 for it!!! Way better than any blank u can buy today.


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> as for blanks your going to be pretty limited unless you order, then order several , because freight is brutal
> 
> have built with gater, harrington, sabre and the allstar surf blanks
> 
> ...


I think you can get an 11' rod from Mud hole with very reasonable freight


----------

